# Two Months and No Easier



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Annie at such a young age. Losing her so suddenly had to be very shocking for you. It takes a long time to get thru such a tragic loss. I don't think that we ever get over it, it's just that we learn to live with the hole they leave in our hears. Keeping you in my thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

She was a beautiful girl...I hear ya, and I feel your pain..I'm at month 8 after loosing my girl to Lymphoma. I felt all those things and more, including wondering if it would get any better. I have had two new dogs in my life for two months now, and that has helped distract me from being too sad and depressed about loosing Sadie, and I still miss her terribly..but as Princess Di said..I don't think we EVER get over it..we just learn to live with it.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry that you had to lose your beautiful girl at such a young age. It doesn't get better, it doesn't get easier but you do learn to cope and dwell on the wonderful moments you had with her. She will always be in you heart!!!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

It is so hard when they are gone, everything changes. The rhythm of our lives are off kilter. It does take a long time to heal, and I think there is always a lingering sadness in our hearts for them. Our love for them, and theirs for us, will always be a beloved memory. In time, the happy, wonderful memories will overtake the sadness. Wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

((HUG))

I feel your pain. I lost my Quiz to suspected hemangio not quite a month ago. It was less than 24 hours from the time I first went to my vet with a dog who seemed a little off, to his passing -- due, actually, to a complication during surgery. And by "complication" I mean a drug overdose by a tech. GAH. The way it happened, I can only HOPE the mass was actually cancerous ... b/c, thinking that an overdose potentially killed my otherwise healthy dog is just too painful a thought to even entertain.

It sucks. And every day it still sucks. Until one way we eventually realize it doesn't suck quite as much.... or sucks in a way that doesn't occupy every other thought.

((HUGS)) to you....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

The pain is great because the emptiness we feel. I lost my girl Maxine 3 years ago. I still grieve. She was my world. In time it will lessen, you will find you can smile at the memories through the tears. You won't ever lose them their spirit is inside of you forever. 

I do believe if you keep your heart (and mind) open they do come back. I know Maxine has "visited". Once through our lab Quinn and a few times through Gabby. They have done things that were unique to Max. I still talk to her almost every day too. 

When the time is right Annie will lead you to another who needs the love and care you gave to her. I am sorry for your loss and pain. Unfortunately our beloved dogs just are not around long enough. It's worse when they don't live to old age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

Very sorry to hear your grief. I to have lost my dog the same way 2 1/2 months ago. I've posted a few time that the only thing that has helped me is this fourm. I read it at times in the morning, something at 3:00 in the morning, still trying to understand why. I guess the only thing I have figured out is, it's just the way it is. Terrible, Terrible, Terrible


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It is a very hard one. I don't think we ever get over missing them. Been 10 months for me that my girl Allie is gone and I cannot believe how hard it still is. I miss her everyday. We just loved them so much. Hugs..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss and your pain. 

Many of us who have Bridge boys and girls, we know and understand your pain and are here to help whenever you need it.

I said goodbye to my boy 2 years ago, I think of him everyday, wish he was still with us, and will miss him forever. I'm grateful for the many years I had with him.


Here is a site with some resources that might be helpful to you:

Pets Add Life


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Annie was so beautiful, very regal looking in your photo. Dogs are such amazing creatures, so intergral to our lives, so loyal and loving. They leave such a huge emptiness when they go. I wish you peace, comfort and healing. It is a process that takes time and is never truly complete. I still miss my Maddie every day over a year later. But now I am able to focus more on the happiest memories and I believe that she is playing and happy in Heaven with my family that welcomed her there and that I will see her again. Until then I'll hold her spirit in my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie*

I KNOW your pain.
I am so very sorry about Annie.
The only way my Hubby and I can ever deal with the pain and the loss, is to adopt another. It helps distract us and it sure feels wonderful to love, again, and to be loved.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

gold4me said:


> I am sorry that you had to lose your beautiful girl at such a young age. It doesn't get better, it doesn't get easier but you do learn to cope and dwell on the wonderful moments you had with her. She will always be in you heart!!!


 
First I am so sorrry -- Annie is beautiful. This is the first post I saw this morning and I completely agree with Gold4me. I usually say "it doesn't get better, but you adjust to the new normal" so give yourself time. Today is 13 weeks that I lost my Harley and in some ways it is harder today than it was the day he died. I also lost a golden suddenly at age 7 and whether they are 7 or 17, you love them and miss them just the same. Take time to grieve and allow yourself as much time as you need, but also remember all the happy times you shared.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing can ever prepare you for the loss ... but know that they will always be with you.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

What a majestic photo of your Annie, so sorry for your loss. We lost our sweet Amber 18 months ago and I still miss her every day.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Annie's photo. She was a beautiful girl. (I had an Annie too so I have a special fondness for that name.) 

I just read your other post about Annie. I lost my first girl to Hemangiosarcoma during surgery like you did. She was almost eight years old. It is such a shock to lose them suddenly. I remember a friend telling me it was harder on me to lose her suddenly, but it was easier on my dog since she didn't have to suffer with a long illness. 

Like others have posted I don't think we ever stop missing our dogs. They leave a huge hole in our lives and to be honest it's simply miserable when they pass away.

I wish I could tell you something to make you feel better. Time does help ease the pain.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gunners Mommy (Feb 24, 2013)

Annie puppup's mom,

I am so sorry hearing about Annie and for your loss. It is hard losing someone so special in our lives. I hope that your pain will lessen and maybe you will find a new "annie" in time.

Know that she loves you so very much and is looking down on you, smiling for having you as a Mommy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry about Annie. She is beautiful and reminds me of our Oakley. It is almost 5 months that we gently helped Oakley cross the Bridge. He too had hemangio - it was similar to what you experienced with Annie . A bit "off" in the evening, xray, diagnosis and gone the following morning. I miss him more than I can explain - but no need for explanation here because so many know the pain. I try to be grateful that he didn't suffer, that he didn't die alone, and that he passed with dignity and with the 2 people who loved him most holding and talking to him. Slowly my anger has diminished. I know how you are feeling and it is just the most horrible place to be. 
My heart goes out to you. Rest quietly Annie. Carol


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I too know exactly what you are feeling. Your life changes and you don't know how you can go on without them. Slowly, you get into a "new" normal, which I would rather not have. I'd rather have my boy with me. I am so sorry about your girl Annie. Hemangio is a horrible thing!!!!! I'm sure your girl is running at the Bridge with the rest of our furbabies.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Annie was such a beautiful girl. It doesn't seem like it now but time really will help you. The pain won't go away but you'll be able to look back at your memories of her and smile. We lost our girl 16months ago and not a day goes by where we don't miss her and wish she was still with us. All of us here understand how you're feeling.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you, Maxs Mom. "Smile at the memories through the tears" is a beautiful phrase that is incredibly accurate. We've got millions of memories, and just as many tears right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Just a month apart from 2 years anniversary of losing my Buddy and still hurts a lot. I wish I could erase from my memory that last day, then maybe I would be able to smile more instead of cry. Hugs.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

AnniePupPup said:


> Thank you, Maxs Mom. "Smile at the memories through the tears" is a beautiful phrase that is incredibly accurate. We've got millions of memories, and just as many tears right now.


Annie passed on Feb 16th, our Hector passed on Feb 26th. 
Annie was 8 and a half, our Hector was 6 and a half.
Annie passed incredibly fast without warning - Hector passed within 3 days.

2 months for both of us and it hurt like crazy.

Hector's leash is at my office desk and his collar on the bedside table where I sleep. My pain is smoothing down although I sign to him and think of him every day. My head a suitcase of memories. I visit his resting place every second day now, and not every day as I used to. It hurts me dearly if there is NO PLACE where he is now, but I believe what other members here tell me, and I dearly hope he is at the rainbow bridge playing.

Hold to your memories and talk to him through your heart.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

I feel your pain. We lost our 3 year old Charlie to what we also believe was hemangiosarcoma. We brought him to the vet Sat morning and by Sun night they called us in to put him down. 3 weeks later, I am still in disbelief, shock, sadness.. there are no words for it. I feel cheated, and I can imagine you feel the same. I hope one day it will become easier for us. RIP to your beautiful girl Annie. I know the rituals are the hardest to get past. Not seeing them in their usual spots, hearing their bark, their welcoming you home.. it's terrible.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How my heart aches for you.

My Sabrina died weeks before her 8th birthday. She was diagnosed with chronic kidney disease at age 3 and I spent years fighting for and with her, watching the numbers for kidney health like a hawk. She was stable for almost 5 years and I knew it was a bad sign when the numbers began to change. I learned that she had hemangiosarcoma on her heart when I took her to the an emergency clinic over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend, only to learn that we had very little time left. They could treat her failing kidneys or her failing heart, but not both. She died in my arms a few days later, with the help of our family vet. 

Sabrina held a special place in my heart and tears run even as I type this, though it has been almost a decade since her death. Grief takes time. And then it takes more time. Sometimes I think the depth and duration of grief reflect the measure of our love for them. 

Breathe deeply and remember that your sweet girl would be horrified at causing you so much pain. More than anything else, they want us to be happy. We owe it to their memory to try. For me, that has always meant being surrounded by more loving dogs.

Peace be with you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl so suddenly  We lost our golden Daisy 18 months ago at the age of 3 so understand your heartbreak so well. Time really does help. You'll never get over it, but you learn to accept what has happened and focus on your memories of her. This forum helped us so much when we lost Daisy as many understand how you are feeling. Take care.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Annie. My Ylan walked on the bridge 49 days ago and it seems that time stopped right then for me. I understand your pain and pray that will ease in time and we figure out how to hold them in our hearts and spirit without the suffering. My heart goes to you...


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. Golden's give us so much that it hurts when we have to lose them. When we had to put down our last girl the house was so quite we could not stand it! We decided to find another Golden, not to replace Amber, but to change our focus. It was the best thing we ever did!

Now we have three Golden's spaced out 4-5 years apart. Best of luck to you...


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Your Annie was gorgeous. Many here, including me feel your pain. I know losing Annie doesn't get easier, but it does seem to get easier to recall the good times and laugh at the wonderful years that we did have (often followed by tears). May your memories of good times to overshadow the bad. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Forever Cooper (Jun 29, 2013)

As you sit there with a broken heart, you have mine on the other side of the world. I am on day 5. Cooper died of Tetanus being misdiagnosed as an allergic reaction. We just brought him home yesterday noon. Like you said, the most killing part is when you realize how much he's been there for you, sharing every single moment of life you've had together for four and a half years, from the slightest detail that one can ever imagine. Every morning when I open the window, I would think about him coming over, sticking his head out to smell the wind... Best wishes to your family and Annie.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Forever Cooper so terribly sorry to hear of your loss you're in the right place with many others who understand where you're at and have felt or still feel what you feel. I found at just less than 9 weeks ago when we lost our Liberty to hemangio, that this place made me feel a little better. In many cases I was given more time others here with my beloved golden girl. I have become more thankful of the time but I did have with her almost 8 years was not long enough , but it will have to be enough. I miss her I love her and I'll never forget her, but we're making room for a new golden baby to join us soon. Your memories of Cooper during the good times will come to overshadow this loss with time. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

I feel your pain. We lost our beloved rescue Daisy within a 24 hr period too a little over a year ago. . It was such a shock and we still haven't been able to understand why. We loved her so much and she loved us the same. It all started with a limp and then she developed a heart arrhythmia and she became so weak. The vet told us she would't make it another 24 hrs so we had to let her go. Not a day goes by that we don't think of her and all the happy days we spent with her. She will be in our hearts forever.


----------



## AnniePupPup (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you, Forever Cooper. We all feel each other's pain, and that is what makes this Forum so great. Amazing . . . from half way around the world, we share a common bond -- devoted goldens we have lost. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy&Bella (Jan 3, 2013)

I lost my dear sweet Buddy to hemangiosarcoma on Saturday. We found out about the cancer on Christmas when I took him to the emergency vet because he was a little off. We opted for the splenectomy and were given 3-6 months. My dear, sweet and strong Buddy went 6 1/2 months, each day so strong, healthy and happy! We started to almost forget about his cancer, thinking the doctors must have just been wrong. 

Then literally out of nowhere my Buddy wouldn't eat breakfast this Saturday, which was totally unlike him. We checked his gums and I started to question myself, but they looked OK. Then we were getting ready to goto a movie in the afternoon and my boyfriend yelled down for me - when I got downstairs I found him holding Buddy up - Buddy had tried to go outside to go potty and was so weak he almost collapsed. His heart was racing, his gums were white and his tongue was also losing color. 

We rushed him to the vet hospital where he had the surgery and they said his abdomen was filled with blood. He was going to bleed to death. Suddenly, we were faced with the decision to put him to rest, something we just hadn't talked about because we had spent the last 6 months enjoying and loving him! I didn't expect it was all going to happen so quickly. That was the biggest shock of it all. Just the day before we were running in the yard, playing tug of war and he was jumping up on us! 

He was only 7 yrs 4 months old, way too young. He was such an amazingly beautiful dog, brought me so much joy. He was my best friend. I am so sad, Buddy was my first and he meant the world to me.

I hope through sharing all of our experiences, we will find comfort. Today, I feel totally lost. I just don't understand why he was taken from me so young.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Buddy&Bella said:


> I lost my dear sweet Buddy to hemangiosarcoma on Saturday. We found out about the cancer on Christmas when I took him to the emergency vet because he was a little off. We opted for the splenectomy and were given 3-6 months. My dear, sweet and strong Buddy went 6 1/2 months, each day so strong, healthy and happy! We started to almost forget about his cancer, thinking the doctors must have just been wrong.
> 
> Then literally out of nowhere my Buddy wouldn't eat breakfast this Saturday, which was totally unlike him. We checked his gums and I started to question myself, but they looked OK. Then we were getting ready to goto a movie in the afternoon and my boyfriend yelled down for me - when I got downstairs I found him holding Buddy up - Buddy had tried to go outside to go potty and was so weak he almost collapsed. His heart was racing, his gums were white and his tongue was also losing color.
> 
> ...


Buddy & Bella,
So sorry for your loss, I lost my Liberty at just short of eight years. Didn't know she was sick until just before she was gone. You have definitely come to the right place. Many here have felt your pain, and will share yours. You are right that sharing helps. My Libby will be gone 11 weeks this Thursday. Sunday we brought home a new little boy. He will never take Libby's place in my heart, but he will find a new place open in my heart. Please share pictures of your furbaby when you feel up to it. Our thoughts are with you.

Lisa


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your dear Annie. She is a beautiful girl and you can tell she was loved immensely by you and your family. We lost our Rhett just over a year ago to hemangio which I had never heard of previously. Our new kids, Jax and Annie, have provided so much healing to us since we got them. You will always have the wonderful memories of your girl. Run free and play hard dear Annie, you have lots of Golden friends waiting to play with you at the bridge.


----------

